# Yamaha LL6T Info?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Can anyone provide me with info on the Yamaha LL6T?

I have been offered one in a trade for an electric but don't know much about them (including their value on the used market). I hadn't really been considering an acoustic, but if this model is decent I might consider it.

Any info would be appreciated.

Now I'm off to spend some time on Google...............


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Never played one but it seems they are Engelmann over IRW and over mahogany sometimes - if so, that'll result in two really different sounding guitars. 

Some are from the 70s and then a reissue in 2014 ? "T" might mean tinted as opposed to just LL6. The one or two yamahas that I've played were OK but I prefer whatever it is that my Martins sound like. 

I think you'd need to to play it for awhile see how it goes but if acoustic isn't your main then as long as it plays well and sounds decent enough might be OK. If it's one from the 70s then might be some issues like needing a reset and so on but they can also need that just after a few years if things didn't go well.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Wardo is correct ..... "T" is for "Tinted"

Yamaha LL6T Handcrafted Acoustic Guitar (Tinted)


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Could be a 1&3/4 nut on the yahaha which is OK if that's what you want but coming from an electric with the usual 1&11/16 nut the wider acoustic neck could feel like a bit more work over and above the obvious difference between electric and acoustic transition. I find that my 3/4 nut acoustics require a little more effort to play than my 11/16 guitars with the same scale length but it's a none issue if you're playing all the time. 

Yamaha might be an OK guitar if the price is right and it's a player.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I decided not to go for the deal.

I was looking to trade my MIM Classic '60s Strat for something else (nothing particular in mind except maybe a MIM Classic '50s or Classic '60s Tele) and someone offered me the Yamaha plus cash (the amount hadn't been decided yet) for my Strat. But after thinking about it for a while yesterday I decided not to bother since I am really not much of an acoustic guy.

But thanks for the info anyway.


----------

